# Used Optimist Wanted



## SOUNDBOUNDER (Dec 16, 2008)

Anyone know of an Optimist for sale, preferably in the New York/Southern New England area ?

Friend of mine is looking for one.

His FB post



> Hey, parents of young sailors who are growing out of their Optimist prams. I need one of those! Preferably not in an advance state of delamination like the one I already have and need to fix over the course of the winter for the younger kid. The older one needs a good, race-able club boat sometime before spring. Leads appreciated.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

These ungainly, ugly duckling boats come up for sale regularly on craigslist. A search for 'opti' in the 'Boats' for sale section turned up these. I am always amazed at how expensive these little boats can be:

Opti sailboat for sale ( PRICE REDUCTION)
Optimist Sailboat
Racing Optimus Sailboat


----------



## shoreroad (Apr 18, 2015)

Call Frank @ 516 903 7448 This Opti is in perfect condition!


----------

